# The rat didn't stand a chance!



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

I like this feeding pic;










: victory:


----------



## eightball (Jan 1, 2011)

nice pic :2thumb:


----------



## chapmand (Feb 3, 2011)

great picture :smile:


----------



## CheloniaDude (Oct 3, 2011)

Is that a gaboon?


----------



## Yemen (Jul 23, 2012)

andy2086 said:


> I like this feeding pic;
> 
> image
> 
> : victory:


That's neat


----------



## andy2086 (Dec 26, 2008)

Thanks everyone :2thumb:



CheloniaDude said:


> Is that a gaboon?


No, it's a puff adder : victory:


----------



## JackR (Dec 14, 2010)

the bloody camo on that! I love puffs and its great to see some nice feeding pics!


----------



## tarantulatez (Mar 3, 2011)

Awesome pic bud :no1:


----------



## Guest (Aug 13, 2012)

I'm sure it was a fair fight


----------

